# Navigation



## jcollier (Nov 22, 2007)

I posted this on the General site, but it was suggested I re-post on the 7's page.

Long and short... My nav system (MKII - I think- on a 2000 740il) like many others I have read about was not working properly... radio cut off after about 1 1//2 to 2 minutes, screen was gray with some white lines, etc., etc.... anyway... in reading all the posts I tried something with a small modification... I first disconnected the battery and re-attached... it worked for a few hours then returned to the land of the dead... The second time I disconnected the battery and when re-connecting I also hit the eject on the nav system at the same time... Once the battery was connected the disc ejected; after tightening the battery end I then re-inserted the disc and now the system appears to be working fine... going on 3 days without a problem... My teenage son (the computer nerd) indicated the system may have been trying to re-boot incorrectly with the disc in the system.. and once it was removed the system was able to boot up and then read the disc... He said just a guess, but seems plausable... Hope it continues to work, but I am still shopping for a replacement just in case... Not really interested in the nav map, just want the radio working and the screen to allow me set the radio...

Any thoughts as to why this worked?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

One thing to consider, and it may _seem_ unrelated, is the condition of the vehicle battery. These cars require alot of juice, and when a vehicle battery starts to weaken, very strange things begin to go wrong. Even if the car starts up fine, it's a good idea to first have the the battery checked when you experience weird issues...


----------



## jcollier (Nov 22, 2007)

How should I check the battery... should it read 12-13 volts when not running? I am guessing that once the car starts, I would be getting a good battery reading if the alternator is working correctly - which I think is OK


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

jcollier said:


> How should I check the battery... should it read 12-13 volts when not running? I am guessing that once the car starts, I would be getting a good battery reading if the alternator is working correctly - which I think is OK


Yes, 12.65+... There is an easy way to check it , Test #9 from this while the car is off:
Unlocking the OBC

You can also just take your car to a place like AutoZone to have it checked for free.


----------



## nompbsd (Dec 6, 2007)

replace navigation system unit in trunk, it has gone bad. this unit controls radio,navi, audio, etc. I had the same issues...


----------



## sp7 (Jan 2, 2008)

you can tell if you battery is going to go....if the auto down feature of the windows stop working and auto up stop...meaning that you have to manually hold the button...it sure was a sign that my battery was going....went a week later. 2001 740il


----------



## southpol (Sep 21, 2008)

nompbsd said:


> replace navigation system unit in trunk, it has gone bad. this unit controls radio,navi, audio, etc. I had the same issues...


Did u have 2 replace the actual disk drive? I am xperiencing same problem.


----------

